# cpt code for testicular block



## deynaw (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys...
im new to urology..and im needing a code for a testicular block that was done inthe office..
thanks!


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Need more info*

Is the doc injecting a particular nerve?  Was this anesthesia for a procedure?


----------



## deynaw (Jul 1, 2009)

not a specific nerve...im thinking the 64450....


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Jul 1, 2009)

*I think you are correct*

I think you're correct based on my understanding of what's being done.  64450 would seem to be the appropriate code.


----------



## deynaw (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!!


----------

